# digital camera LCD screen not working



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 23, 2008)

I have HP R707 5.1 MP Digital Camera. It is working fine except it's LCD screen. One day it just wouldn't turn on. What could be the problem? Should I approach the shop for repairs. I am reluctant as the camera is otherwise working quite ok. Is there any way to enable the view? Have I accidentally pressed some buttons which disabled the LCD screen? How to find out? Please give your suggestions?


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 23, 2008)

See in the settings. You may accidently have disabled LCD viewfinder


----------

